# dhcpcd problems

## hbelanger

Hi All,

I've installed gentoo several times now and I feel a little stupid that I can't get this pc to work I'm seting up a gentoo base mame cabinet and I can't get dhcpcd nor the nic card to work.

I'm using 2004.3 with kernel 2.6.10. I've compiled all the modules required and I even see tx and rx packects. but dhcpcd fails and I can't even ping anything if I asign a static ip address.

Any hints would be appreciated

Thanks and keep up the good work

----------

## andreas2000

is your nic detected if you boot with the live-cd? Try to use another cable - maybe it's defect? Try to use another nic - maybe the nic itsef is not working properly.

----------

## flindt

What is your line in /etc/conf.d/net for the card? My most common mistake here is to change the ip but not the broadcast address.

```
iface_eth0="192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

And what is the output of /etc/init..d/net.eth0 start?

----------

## hbelanger

Yes my nic works fine with the livecd.

and I've tried to setup boot static and dhcp in /etc/conf/net

Cable is also good

----------

## Darkael

Hi, when you say that dhcpcd fails, what exactly is the error?

----------

